# PSE Lightning-Flite



## weasle414

I just picked up my first bow today! I just need to set it up for bowfishing and I'll be out on the lake killing fish in no time! What does everyone think of this bow? I like it, I can hit a milk jug consistantly from 15 yards and today was my first day shooting a real bow, I don't know if that's considered good or not but I thought I was doing great!


----------



## goosehunter20

shooting a milk jug at fifteen yards is easy compared to shooting a moving carp underwater


----------



## weasle414

I know, but still...


----------



## rednek

congrates on the bow alex.... now we will get some good shootin.


----------

